# Tiny Jewel/Ranitomeya amazonica



## Lars K (Dec 11, 2007)

This is my female Ranitomeya amazonica (former Dendrobates amazonicus).
They are distributed in Peru and have an adult size of under 2 cm.
She's captive-bred and 3,5 years old.
This species is very shy and I was very lucky to take some shots of her.
They live in and near bromeliads and hide themselves in the "funnels" of the bromeliads.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, thats a very colourful frog there lars.
youve got a great collection


----------



## lector (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW shes a stunner
Would love to see pics of her set up as well if u have them
cheers for the pics


----------



## Kaotic (Dec 11, 2007)

ooooh how beautiful!


----------



## Lars K (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!!! 



lector said:


> WOW shes a stunner
> Would love to see pics of her set up as well if u have them
> cheers for the pics



Sorry, I don't have a pic of the setup at the moment.


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 11, 2007)

my gosh!
look at those colours, great choice imo. not that she really choose them....
love your collection larsk!


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 11, 2007)

Great looking animal, I have a soft spot for frogs, such an amazing life-cycle, great photo's by the way....


----------



## firedragon (Dec 11, 2007)

She's absolutely beautiful


----------



## Lars K (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments!!!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 11, 2007)

my reactio nin my head was "oh dear god!" 


thats an AWESOME looking frog! 



do they have venom/poison?


----------



## nickamon (Dec 12, 2007)

That's a beautiful little frog!  I love the last pic, it looks like the frog is thinking, "yeah, what do you want?"


----------



## Hetty (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful colours. She looks like she's posing


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2007)

wow, she's amazingly beautiful! Lucky you!


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

Amazing Lars.

Do you breed them??

Ben


----------



## mummydolittle (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow.

What an amazing frog, with the most beautiful colours.


----------



## Lars K (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!! 



> do they have venom/poison?



Yes silverbeast, they are poisonous in the wilderness, but the captive-bred ones don't have a poison!



> Do you breed them??



No Ben, unfortunately my male died for about a year ago.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Lars...

What are the chances of finding another male in germany???

Ben


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

I've said this once and I'll say it again, you Germans are so lucky.
That is one AWESOME Frog!

Do you have any more Frogs besides that Monkey Frog? Can you please post pictures of any others you have?
You have such an amazing collection.


----------



## Sidonia (Dec 12, 2007)

You are SO lucky.


----------



## Lars K (Dec 12, 2007)

bump73 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lars...
> 
> What are the chances of finding another male in germany???
> 
> Ben



Thanks Ben, well it's not so easy to find a single male and you mostly get unsexed juveniles.

Though they are so tiny they are very territorial and you can only keep one male with one
or sometimes two females. (especially the males are fighting and suppress the opponent)

Therefore I don't wanna buy several unsexed juveniles.


----------



## Lars K (Dec 12, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> I've said this once and I'll say it again, you Germans are so lucky.
> That is one AWESOME Frog!
> 
> Do you have any more Frogs besides that Monkey Frog? Can you please post pictures of any others you have?
> You have such an amazing collection.



Thank you!!! 

Yes, I have a few more frog species and will surely post pics of them in other threads, ok?!


Thanks Metal_Jazz!!!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 12, 2007)

please do post more! 


we should have a "Lars" subforum. I would never leave it. 


So where do they get their poison from? something they eat or is it something they absorb from their surroundings? bacteria? or am i way off?


----------



## Lars K (Dec 12, 2007)

thesilverbeast said:


> please do post more!
> 
> 
> we should have a "Lars" subforum. I would never leave it.
> ...



Wow, thanks!!! 

Yes, they are getting poisonous from their diet.
They mainly eat mites and small ants in the wilderness.


----------



## lector (Dec 12, 2007)

What part of their diet is poisonous exactly?
And does this go for all the poison arrow frog species?


----------



## Lars K (Dec 12, 2007)

lector said:


> What part of their diet is poisonous exactly?
> And does this go for all the poison arrow frog species?



Both, the mites and the ants (formic acid) are the reason for the poisonousness.
And yes, this goes for all poison arrow frogs.


----------

